# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Noisy canister filter

## monstar

Hi guys I need your help on identifying the cause of my noisy canister, it was up and running silently until yesterday, sounds like the rattling of the impeller, I just washed my filter and cleaned the impeller as well, but yet the rattling still persist, I was running silently and smoothly for months until yesterday, 

Is it time for me to change my impeller?
What impeller size for the atman cf600?
What's the damage gonna be?
Can I actually use ehiems impeller on atman?

----------


## felix_fx2

Are you *very very very* sure that is the cause? Cause when i was still using my CF-800 i bought a replacement at around $10+ from NA and didn't solve the problem.
if it can fit well it can work, the replacement i bought was not exactly same.

My cause was using both on the same level.  :Razz: 
Anyway, you can seal the screw holes with duct tape and dump the whole canister head into a large pail filled with water and turn it on. (yes whole head unit)
If your impeller assembly require replacement, likely if the magnet section no longer is held in place with the plastic noise will be heard...

----------


## monstar

Honestly I'm not too sure of the cause, a real noob here! I don't think it's an air leak cause when I did a Godzilla shake on my filter no air was seen coming out from the outlet, I'm using tank with cabinet so there's a height difference , I think the plastic shaft has worn off as it was quite flimsy, only NA carrys atman stuff?

----------


## felix_fx2

No worries, the and the part holding the plastic impeller normally are joined by adhesive or snap in place. if that part fails you, your in for a "ra ta ta ta" of a good time.
The impeller shaft that holds it in place so far i've not broken one.

I am actually quoting NA only cause i live very close to it and visit it more often. C328 or Polyart should hold similar replacement parts since their the top 5 LFS mentioned.

----------


## monstar

Hi Felix thanks for th help, I did as you suggested , place the entire filter into a bucket of water and flood it till the tip of the inlet outlet of the filter, the noise still persist thou! I got a feeling it's not an airlock and quite sure, guessing it should be the ceramic shaft , 3mm black plugs or impeller, I did multiple checks nothing seems to be at fault, did a 360 flip on my filter still there's noise, 
Any idea where can I get the spare parts for my atman cf600 would be nice if it's in the east! And would it be advisable to swap my ehiem 2026 with the atman for my 2 feet tank?

----------


## felix_fx2

Check the lfs directory we have in Aq. Call the lfs to check.

I do think it is the above one I mention.

You want some pictures of the extra impeller I have at home?

----------


## felix_fx2

As mentioned.Some samples are below, i annotate hope it will help you
We further discuss further on the thread will be much better.
please pardon for not so good picture. only iphone4  :Grin:

----------


## monstar

Thanks Felix ! My impeller is the one in blue, thanks for the help ! I managed to reduce the noise to a soft humming!

----------

